#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Доген сутра "Гор и вод"

## Тимур Бутовский

Здравствуйте.

Интересная сутра, хотелось бы обсудить её, как вы её понимаете.
Что подразумевал Доген в сутре, и как взаимосвязаны горы и воды.

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi.../Dogen/001.htm

----------


## Дубинин

Это примерно как у Пушкина А. С. спросить: "а как вы обличали феодализм в "Евгении Онегине"?"))
Сей текст- тов. Догена- для "состояний", а не для "обсуждений"))

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Это примерно как у Пушкина А. С. спросить: "а как вы обличали феодализм в "Евгении Онегине"?"))
> Сей текст- тов. Догена- для "состояний", а не для "обсуждений"))


Спасибо. Вы в каком состоянии выразили этот текст?)))

----------


## Алик

А как взаимосвязаны глаза по горизонтали и нос по вертикали?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как взаимосвязаны глаза по горизонтали и нос по вертикали?


Системой координат.

(подпись: Рене Декарт)

----------


## Алик

> Системой координат.
> 
> (подпись: Рене Декарт)


А где полюс этой системы координат? :Wink:

----------


## Бо

> Горы здесь означают феноменальный мир, существование. Воды означают пустоту и эти прекрасные даосские выражения, такие как катание на облаках и следование ветру, просто означают трансцендентность или освобождение. Поэтому мы можем прочитать это; Форма и пустота непосредственного присутствия являются проявлением пути древних Будд. Горы и воды - это путь просветления. По сути, оба они выходят за рамки концепции. И когда он говорит о до появления знаков, он имеет в виду до появления концептуализации, концептуального разума. Далее он говорит, что путь трансцендирования и освобождения - это не что иное, как горы, этого самого мира, этого самого существования. Обычный ум - это Дао. Итак, самое сердце учения состоит в том, что пустота - это форма, форма - пустота. Эта сутра символизирует взаимопроникновение пустоты и формы, гор и вод. Таким образом, форма - это точно пустота. Пустота - это не какая-то вещь, которая существует.


http://www.thezensite.com/ZenTeachin...nd_Waters.html

----------

Тимур Бутовский (28.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А где полюс этой системы координат?


В уме.

(подпись: Постигший, из Шакьев)

----------


## Алик

> В уме.
> 
> (подпись: Постигший, из Шакьев)


А где ум? )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А где ум? )))


Везде.

(без подписи))

----------


## Алик

> Везде.
> 
> (без подписи))


 У ума нет дверей, как Вы войдёте?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У ума нет дверей, как Вы войдёте?


Куда ????

(смайлик выражает крайнейшую степень удивления на которую только способен)

----------


## Алик

> Куда ????
> 
> (смайлик выражает крайнейшую степень удивления на которую только способен)


Mind has no door how can you enter to it?
— Until there is I, it is impossible. When there is no I, there is no mind.
https://zendao.ru/Contacts

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Mind has no door how can you enter to it?
> — Until there is I, it is impossible. When there is no I, there is no mind.
> https://zendao.ru/Contacts


Находясь в комнате, разве можно войти в эту комнату?

----------


## Алик

> Находясь в комнате, разве можно войти в эту комнату?



"Однажды Манджушри стоял перед воротами, когда Будда воззвал к нему: «Манджушри, Манджушри, почему ты не вхо¬дишь?»
— Я не вижу ничего по эту сторону ворот. Зачем мне входить? — отвечал Манджушри." 
http://www.klex.ru/ktd

----------

Харуказе (27.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У ума нет дверей, как Вы войдёте?


Всё ещё не пойму )
Чтоб начать пытаться зайти кудато, надо сначала выйти одтуда.

А выйти то как и кто умудрился ?
У ума же нет дверей )

----------


## Алик

> Всё ещё не пойму )
> Чтоб начать пытаться зайти кудато, надо сначала выйти одтуда.
> 
> А выйти то как и кто умудрился ?
> У ума же нет дверей )


Вот комментарий Негена Сендзаки на этот коан :
 НЕГЭН: Дзэнские истории являются проблемами жизни, темами для медитации. Совсем необязательно, чтобы этот диалог происходил между Буддой и Манджушри. Предположим, что один из вас колеблется войти в этот дзэн-до, и я говорю: «Почему ты не входишь?» Если он бодрствует в этот момент, он может сказать: «Я не вижу ничего вне дзэн-до. Зачем мне входить?» Он ничего не видит, отличного от дзэн-до; «в» и «вне» только термины сравнения. В сущности, он ничего не слышит, ничего не видит, ничего не ощущает, не чувствует ни запаха, ни вкуса, и ни о чем не думает, но с благодарностью идет на свое место и садится. Что я могу сделать еще, как не воздать хвалу такому совершенно свободному человеку?
Человек еще молод и глуп. Он обучается двойственности вместо единства, о котором учит религия. Из-за своих иллюзий человек часто строит ворота, и лишь затем рассматривает, что же находится снаружи их. Он слушает, обоняет, чувствует вкус, ощущает и думает, исходя из своей эгоистической точки зрения. Он рассуждает о всемирном братстве, но не представляет себе его принципов. Миру нужен Манджушри, а не мессия или пророк. Кто же он, Манджушри?
Манджушри символизирует мудрость Будды. Верхом на льве, он на полном скаку разрушает все иллюзии и своей острой саблей сносит все преграды на пути освобождения. Некоторые буддисты полагают, что Манджушри — это ученик Будды Шакь-ямуни; другие с удивительным знанием дела говорят о его прошлой и настоящей жизни. Пусть они предаются мечтам, как хотят. Изучающие дзэн должны встретить Манджушри в себе.
Аватамсака Сутра упоминает четыре мира: мир материи, мир разума, мир гармонии материи и разума, и мир из гармонических элементов. Манджушри из нашей истории живет вне мира материи, в мире разума, но еще не научился достигать их гармонического сочетания.
Самантабхадра символизирует любящую доброту Будды. Он едет на слоне, терпеливо ведя его через джунгли, любя и уважая все живые существа. Он не будет провозглашать причину, но спокойно войдет в ворота. Его сердце — это сердце Будды, отвечающее, словно эхо, на призыв Будды.
Четвертый мир, упоминающийся в Аватамсака Сутре, иногда называется «Небесным Царством». Чтобы достичь этой стадии человечество должно научиться жить в мире гармонии разума и материи, а сперва оно должно жить в мире разума. Очень важно повстречать Манджушри лицом к лицу в наши дни. Он говорит: «Я не вижу ничего по эту сторону ворот. Зачем мне входить?» Ну, а где же эти ворота? И где вы сами — снаружи или внутри?

----------

Харуказе (27.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....: «Я не вижу ничего по эту сторону ворот. Зачем мне входить?» Ну, а где же эти ворота? И где вы сами — снаружи или внутри?


У ума нет ворот )

Из него выйти ведь нельзя, то как можно пытаться войти туда где пребываешь ?

----------


## Алик

> У ума нет ворот )
> 
> Из него выйти ведь нельзя, то как можно пытаться войти туда где пребываешь ?


Как только начинаешь пытаться, тут же возникает желание . Оно и не даёт (.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как только начинаешь пытаться, тут же возникает желание . Оно и не даёт (.


Откуда такое желание возникает ?

Как можно одновременно: находится  уже дома и  желать при этом вернуться домой ?

----------


## Алик

> Откуда такое желание возникает ?
> 
> Как можно одновременно: находится  уже дома и  желать при этом вернуться домой ?


В дзен учат, что, пока истинное Я спит, этим телом управлет созданное рассудком эго. Эго постоянно чего-то хочет. Но т.к. эго - иллюзия, то и живет оно  в мире иллюзий. Когда истинное Я просыпается, в дом возвращается настоящий хозяин , рассудок становится только слугой и тогда остаётся только "Аз есмь". Некуда и некому возвращаться.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В дзен учат, что, пока истинное Я спит, этим телом управлет созданное рассудком эго. Эго постоянно чего-то хочет. Но т.к. эго - иллюзия, то и живет оно  в мире иллюзий. Когда истинное Я просыпается, в дом возвращается настоящий хозяин , рассудок становится только слугой и тогда остаётся только "Аз есмь". Некуда и некому возвращаться.


Истинное Я, рассудок, эго - это всё тотже ум.
Вне этого ума не найти - ни эго, ни рассудка, ни истинного Я.

В чём разница между умом считающим планету земля плоской и знающей её форму ?
Разве это разные умы ? Что меняется, что исчезает, что возникает, что остаётся ?

В чём разница между умом будды, и умом простого человека ?
Разве это разные умы ? Что изменилось, что исчезло, что возникло, что осталось ?

Как мог в тот момент проснутся, тот кто и так не спал, находясь под деревом бодхи ?

----------


## Алик

> Истинное Я, рассудок, эго - это всё тотже ум.
> Вне этого ума не найти - ни эго, ни рассудка, ни истинного Я.
> 
> В чём разница между умом считающим планету земля плоской и знающей её форму ?
> Разве это разные умы ? Что меняется, что исчезает, что возникает, что остаётся ?
> 
> В чём разница между умом будды, и умом простого человека ?
> Разве это разные умы ? Что изменилось, что исчезло, что возникло, что осталось ?
> 
> Как мог в тот момент проснутся, тот кто и так не спал, находясь под деревом бодхи ?


Вы же знаете ответы, иначе не было бы этих вопросов )).
Но давайте попробуем с конца размотать этот клубок:
Рискну предположить, что сидя под смоковницей, Гаутама слушал, но не слышал, смотрел, но не видел. Восприятие, проходя сквозь фильтр оценок , становится мнением. Но, когда мышление полностью остановится, что остаётся, кроме " здесь и сейчас"?
Между умом Будды и простого человека огромная пропасть : т.к. у Будды ум, а у простого человека - мысли рассудка.
Между умом, считающим землю плоской или сферической нет разницы.
Истинное Я , рассудок и эго  - не один и тот же ум, т.к. рассудок и созданное им эго лишь инструменты для выживания в этом мире и разрушаются вместе с телом. А истинное Я или природа Будды не принадлежит миру форм и неуничтожимо.

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> http://www.thezensite.com/ZenTeachin...nd_Waters.html


Благодарю за пояснение.

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> А как взаимосвязаны глаза по горизонтали и нос по вертикали?


Такой вариант. Нос по вертикали даёт кислород мозгу, который воспринимает увиденное глазами по горизонтали)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

> Истинное Я , рассудок и эго  - не один и тот же ум, т.к. рассудок и созданное им эго лишь инструменты для выживания в этом мире и разрушаются вместе с телом. А истинное Я или природа Будды не принадлежит миру форм и неуничтожимо.


На мой взгляд, истинное Я и эго проявляются вместе - комплектом, как день и ночь, образуя сутки. Другое дело, ум отождествляя себя
с формами позабыл о своей природе - режим эго)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2017)

----------


## Тимур Бутовский

Доген прекрасен, такая глубина в его сутре.




> 18. Хотя горы принадлежат народу, они принадлежат людям, которые их любят. Когда горы любят своего хозяина, такой добродетельный святой или разумный человек уходит в горы. Поскольку горы принадлежат мудрецам и разумным людям, которые там живут, деревья и скалы проявляют изобилие, птицы и животные полны вдохновения. Это происходит потому, что мудрецы и разумные люди распространяют на них свою добродетель.
> Вам следует знать тот факт, что горы любят разумных людей и мудрецов. Многие правители посещали горы, чтобы почтить разумных людей или попросить у мудрецов наставлений. Эти случаи в прошлом и настоящем были важными событиями. В такие времена эти правители относились к мудрецам как к учителям, не обращая внимания на правила поведения обыденного мира. Императорская власть не имеет авторитета для мудрецов в горах. Горы далеки от мира людей. Когда Жёлтый Император посетил гору Кун-тунь, чтобы воздать почести Куань-чжэню, он прополз на коленях, коснулся лбом земли и попросил дать наставления21.
> Когда Будда Шакьямуни покинул отцовский дворец и ушёл в горы, его царственный отец не выразил неприязни к горам, не отнёсся с подозрением к учителям принца в этих горах. Двенадцать лет практики Пути Будда Шакьямуни большей частью провёл в горах, и достижение им Пути произошло в горах. Таким образом, даже его отец, царь, поворачивающий колесо, в горах не обладал властью.
> *Вам следует знать, что горы – это не сфера людей и не сфера небесных существ. Не смотрите на горы с мерилом человеческой мысли; если вы не будете судить о течении гор с точки зрения человеческого понимания текучести, вы не станете сомневаться в том, текут или не текут горы.*


Выделил жирным то, что заинтересовало в данной части сутры. Возможно кому-то станет интересно выразить своё понимание.

"Горы текут", на мой взгляд, Доген подразумевает следующее: принимаемая форма имея качества и находясь во времени подвержено изменению. Например, тело со временем стареет.

----------


## Сингон

цитата из сутры Догена




> Это незрелые, глупые личности, о которых не стоит даже и говорить. В Китае, где это продолжается уже две или три сотни лет, было множество групп бритоголовых негодяев. Какая жалость! Осыпается великая дорога будд-предков. Люди, придерживающиеся этого взгляда, оказываются даже хуже слушателей хинаяны, даже глупее тех, кто пребывает вне Пути. Это не миряне и не монахи, не люди и не небесные существа. Они глупее животных, которые учатся пути будд.


 :Kiss:  ну прям разнес всех )

----------


## Гошка

> Здравствуйте.
> 
> Интересная сутра, хотелось бы обсудить её, как вы её понимаете.
> Что подразумевал Доген в сутре, и как взаимосвязаны горы и воды.
> 
> http://abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Mahasi.../Dogen/001.htm





> тщательно исследуйте горы. Когда вы исследуете горы до самого конца, это труд гор.
> Такие горы сами по себе становятся разумными людьми и мудрецами.

----------

